# Using rib rack to smoke St. Louis style ribs



## skfboiler (Aug 21, 2016)

I smoke St. Louis style ribs in my Charbroil grill using the 3-2-1 method and the ribs come out great. However, it is not an offset smoker. I can only fit 2 St. Louis style ribs on the grate. I put the charcoal in one half of the grill and smoke the meat indirectly on the other half. My question is if I want to use a rib rack and smoke 4 or more, can I still use this method of smoking, particularly when it comes to the second step wrapping the ribs in the foil? With the ribs inside the foil sitting vertically in the rib rack come out the same as if they were flat on the grating?﻿


----------



## cksteele (Aug 21, 2016)

well once you wrap them in foil they wont get any more  smoke  flavour. at that point you're just cooking them till  tender, you could if you wanted  just smoke them for  2 hours.  and when you go to foil them  if you want the space just finish them in the oven  cause at that point you're just cooking them not smoking  right


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 21, 2016)

Smoke them on the rack for the 3, then wrap all the ribs in the rack at once, continue on.

Personally, I quit foiling long ago and only tent my ribs if needed..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't foil ribs either. But if you like the method you have...

Do the first step in the racks. Foil, and just stack the foiled ribs  if you have to on top of each other. Then when you un-foil rack them up for the final step. 

Oven, no sense doing that when your smoker is already up and running... 

Try cooking ribs straight through sometime. tasty stuff!


----------



## bbqwillie (Aug 22, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I don't foil ribs either. But if you like the method you have...
> 
> Do the first step in the racks. Foil, and just stack the foiled ribs if you have to on top of each other. Then when you un-foil rack them up for the final step.
> 
> ...


BINGO!


----------



## betaboy (Aug 22, 2016)

I would say as long as you're using charcoal I'd just cook them unwrapped and see what happens. If your cooker is as small as my LP to smoker conversion was when I started all this business; then I'd put a water pan in and they should come out fine. However, if you want to wrap, the oven is a fine way to finish it off if your cooker has a very small firebox/cooking area and you're having to tend to the coals constantly.

Good Luck!! :)


----------



## gr0uch0 (Aug 23, 2016)

What Willie said.  I've done them with and without foil, and don't notice any marked difference, other than perhaps another mop or 2 if left uncovered.


----------

